# Java 3D - Rotation mit Alpha



## Quaxli (3. Aug 2007)

Hi,

folgendes Problem. Ich lese mich gerade in Java 3D ein und beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit Rotation mit Hilfe der Klassen Alpha und RotationsInterpolator. Ich habe mir aus Grafik-Primitiven ein Auto zusammen gefrickelt (1 Box und 4 gedrehte Zylinder) und versuche gerade die Räder zu animieren.

Das linke Vorderrad dreht sich schon zufriedenstellend.  :wink: 

Die grundsätzliche Frage, die ich habe ist: Kann ich mehr als ein Objekt mit einem Alpha/RotationsInterpolator rotieren lassen oder muß ich pro Objekt eine Instanz, der Klassen Alpha und RotationsInterpolator anlegen?

Falls es mit einer einzigen Instanz der o.g. Klassen geht, wäre es nett, die Vorgehensweise mal kurz auf zu skizzieren.

Danke!


----------



## Marco13 (3. Aug 2007)

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass man MEHRERE RotationInterpolators mit EINEM Alpha erstellen können müßte - das Alpha liefert ja afaik nur einen (sich ständig ändernden) Wert. Und WER diesen Wert WIE verarbeitet, sollte egal sein - also auch, ob mehere Rotationinterpolatoren etwas damit machen. Falls es nicht klappt, sag bescheid, dann versuch' ich da mal was codemaäßiges zu finden...


----------



## Quaxli (3. Aug 2007)

Ja, das funzt. Danke!


----------

